# Anyone on clexane with a toddler - bruising!!



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Is anyone on here on clexane and have a toddler that still likes being carried?

I find I am bruising awfully coz no matter how careful I am with the jab when I carry DD her weight rubs against my stomach and lo and behold a bruise develops.

Anyone any ideas what i can do


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hi PiePig
When I was on clexane I only had to inject for a bruise to appear - no extra help needed   .  I can't really make any suggestions apart from encouraging your DD to walk a bit more or making sure to bring the buggy if you're out?  

DJ x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks DJ, i'm learning to accept it!


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Sorry - just spotted the date you posted - hope it wasn't an urgent question then??!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

LOL, no, was just after any advice really to see if anyone had any magic formulas


----------

